# How to go about adopting a golden



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am sorry for the loss of your Golden, 15 years was a long good life. 

There is a Group on Facebook called Golden Retriever Rescues and rehomes-Us and Canada. 

You will have to request to join the group-

https://www.facebook.com/groups/GoldenRescues/

Here is the link for the GR Rescues in the US by State, Contact info is provided for each group. You can view the adoption requirements, process, view available dogs, submit an application on line. Contact the Group closest to where you live, each Group has an area they service or cover. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Keep checking Craigslist, Petfinder.com for Goldens in shelters and with Rescue Groups. 

Good luck in your search, hope you find a new family member soon.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss. We know how hard it is to let them go. One word of caution, a lot of Goldens are rehomed for behavior issues which usually are from lack of training or because they have been left out in a yard alone. They are by no means a lost cause, it just may be a lot more work than you expected. It sounds like you got really blessed with your boy.


----------



## Kem0128 (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi All,


I am having a problem finding rescues that will allow you to adopt a Golden if you don't have a fenced in yard. Is this a common problem?


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

After losing our first Golden to cancer, we also decided to adopt a rescue, preferably a puppy, which can be challenging since many rescue services rarely have puppies for adoption due to the demand for Golden Retrievers. 

What we learned in the process is that many reputable services put the potential adoption family through rigorous steps for all the right reasons. Most people won't go through all the steps unless they're serious in providing a safe, loving, and forever home. This may include multiple long drives to view the facilities and meeting all the dogs in the rescue services care. We went through Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies (GRRR). They're a wonderful group of volunteers who take great care in finding their dogs/puppies the right homes. We had to make three one way 4.5 hour drives to view their facilities, meet their staff, and to meet all the dogs in their care. Ultimately, we made two more trips to meet all the pups they had at the time, and on the last trip to pick up our newly adopted puppy, Brody. 

I found the first trip there most interesting in that rather than spending much time talking with us; we spent much of our time meeting all their dogs. Honestly, had it been possible, we would have adopted all of them. :smile2: We immediately fell in love with each dog we met. It wasn't until the trip back home that I realized why they did this. Obviously, we couldn't adopt all of their dogs, and they had plenty at the time. I determined that the reason for having us meet all of their dogs was to see how their dogs reacted to us and how we reacted to their dogs. I'm not certain of this, but it does make sense if you think about it. People can and will say almost anything, but how people interact with dogs and how dogs react to us speaks volumes. Don't get me wrong, we also went through the interview process where we had to answer plenty of questions, i.e., have we ever had a pet, ever had a Golden, how many other pets do you have, work schedules, how long will the pup be home alone, do you plan to crate train, do you have a fence, do you live in a apartment or stand-alone house, etc. GRRR has a proven process, and they don't take any shortcuts. Only someone with a serious desire to adopt will be selected for one of their dogs/pups. 

GRRR only provides their dogs/pups for adoption to Colorado residents, but I'm confident you can find a similar service in your area. One thing to be aware of is that rescue dogs rarely if ever have any health certifications, which can be an expensive issue. My wife and I were well aware of the risks involved, but hey, all dogs need a loving home. We were willing to accept these risks. 

In the end, we were selected to get one of a litter of nine of pups that were born by a recent pregnant female GRRR took in. We actually got first pick from the four male pups, so we were pretty fortunate, and our timing couldn't have been better. So far, Brody is healthy and doing well. He is 5.5. months old now and weighs 41.6 lbs.

*Kem0128 asked if not having a fence can be a problem with a rescue or adoption service...* As mentioned, GRRR requires a fenced yard, which we do not have. In the beginning, I thought this may have been a deal breaker, especially when I didn't hear back from them after a filling out their adoption application and after a few weeks passed. So I sent GRRR an email with photos showing River, our last Golden, enjoying being outside in the Colorado air on our large ground level enclosed deck. I also stressed in the email that we have never allowed any of our past pets to be outside unaccompanied. Even when using the deck, we never allowed River to be on the deck if we weren't home with him. You'll also probably find that electric fences will not be accepted as well. I agree with this in that electric fences won't keep predators or other dogs out. Likewise, I know of many past examples where electric fences won't keep a Golden Retriever in either. 

I hope this was helpful...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kem0128 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I am having a problem finding rescues that will allow you to adopt a Golden if you don't have a fenced in yard. Is this a common problem?


It depends on the GR Rescue, some are willing to make exceptions if the applicant is an experienced Golden owner and it also depends on the available dog that is matched with the applicant. 

I suggest calling and speaking with the Adoption coordinator.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My dogs have always been rehomed to me from previous owners with the exception of the girl I got from a breeder. I just took possession of a 19 month old male that I saw on Craigslist (gasp!) The story is that of the previous owners 4 children, the 11 month old, has serious respiratory issues, so he was in need of a new home. Meeting the owner tugged at my heart. He is gorgeous, sweet, gets along fabulously with my resident females but does need a brush up on obedience. He'll sit and down but stay goes in one ear and out the other. So we are tweaking his skills.

Nobody can believe this boy was posted on Craigslist. I do know you have to be aware of the numerous scams but there are legit ads as well. Just thought I'd share my experience.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to check your area Humane Societies or County Shelters. Check their websites, sign up for notifications if a Golden comes in. Also check on Petfinder.com

I found my current boy at my County shelter, he was turned in as a stray. I adopted him at the age of 2, he's 10 now. He apparently belonged to someone at some point in time because he knew basic commands when I got him, he's been the easiest dog I've ever had. He's never torn up anything in the house, I've never had to crate him, he fit in right away, didn't need any time to settle in or adjust. He made himself at home the minute he walked in the door, I've been really lucky.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

All I can say is good luck finding one, they are hard to find! (Which is probably a good thing actually since it means that not many goldens get given up or are in need of homes!) In my opinion, rescues have entirely too much red tape to work through making it nearly impossible for decent homes to adopt a dog. You'd be better off trying to find a privately re-homed dog through Craigslist, newspaper, facebook, or whatever. The facebook group that Carolina Mom mentioned-I used to be a part of that, but then I got kicked off for asking (politely) why they were posting so many dogs that were NOT goldens or golden mixes. At least when I was in the group, majority of dogs posted were Great Pyrenees, Lab mixes, or pretty much any mix that happened to be brown or golden in color even if it didn't look like it had a drop of golden blood in it. Anyway, my opinion of that group is obviously not good since they hurt my feelings by kicking me out for an innocent question. Also, many rescues import their goldens from Turkey or China or wherever. I personally would not support those rescues because you can bet those dogs from Turkey and China who are supposedly "street dogs" or "meat dogs" (street dogs who happen to only breed with other goldens and are all purebred? And if its a meat dog they want, there are many other breeds better suited to meat, so you can bet they aren't breeding purebred goldens for meat.) are being purposely bred for America's ludicrous adopt don't shop craze, so you are just supporting bad breeders in other countries-better to support good breeders-or even mediocre breeders-in America than bad breeders in foreign countries. I do NOT have a problem with wanting to adopt a dog, by the way. Just don't like how the adopt don't shop pushers are bullying or guilt tripping people into adopting when an adopted dog may not be the best fit for them. Anyway, not to be all doom and gloom, you CAN find goldens out there, it just isn't easy and may take quite a long time because when they are available, they get snatched up quickly! Good luck in your search! I hope that when you do find one, you come back and post pictures!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Very much sorry for the loss and I am sure you both shared wonderful memories within 10 years.
Appreciate your idea in adopting another Golden boy or girl.
Rescues in US are very much determined and precise when looking for an adoptor. As many above said, "no fence" & "electrical fences" are a no no.
The ones I know, they put a lot of effort in matching the dogs with owners. It sometimes even take a lot of time upto 6 months. They want to know the dog from all aspects while on the venue ( if they have one such as YGRR) or at devoted fosters. For ex, we would never assume one of rescued GR leaving to US would very much get along with a cat and he did within just a couple of months at the fosters. We thought that we were sending out a bonded pair to US but at the foster in US they proved themselves that they did even more great being separate. And guess what that one of the boy ended up the being the dog of GRROW's board member. So, the rescues I know which home Goldens are really very picky and careful to match the right dog with the right family. Of course, age , your lifestyle, physical activity, your freetime .... are other aspects. If you lead a very laid back lifestyle, it is hardly that they will match you with a very young GR. This is at least what I can say with the rescues I know. 
I do not know where you are exactly located at but I am sure that somewhere you and a dog will be your eachother's golden opportunity.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

FWIW there was a recent rescue from a large breeder in NH, and 100+ goldens, labs, and golden/lab mixes were surrendered to the Pope Memorial SPCA and the Humane Society for Greater Nashua. I believe they have (understandably) been flooded with applications already, but it never hurts to submit an application if this appeals to you.

There was also a seizure of puppies from a MA breeder recently where the dogs were sent to Sweet Paws rescue. https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...674-28-goldens-removed-millis-ma-breeder.html

As a resident of NH I can tell you that it will be quite the challenge to find a true "rescue" or rehome Golden in New England. Not only do they get scarfed up quickly, but the Golden community usually lets YGRR or one of the other Golden Retriever rescues in the area know about these dogs (as well as any that end up in the shelters) and they do their best to pull, offer to take, or throw a "safety net" under any Golden that ends up in places (like Craigs list) where they might not get the best new home.

For the sort of situation you are looking for, I would say your best bet is to try to network with other Golden owners and/or Golden breeders (especially on Facebook). These folks are the ones who are most likely to know of "a friend of a friend" who is trying to rehome their dog, or there might be a breeder who is looking for a new home for an adult they sold as a puppy whose owner might have had to give them up due to change in life situations (divorce, allergic child, etc.).

Otherwise, I would recommend working with an "official" Golden retriever rescue that works within New England. The best known one is Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue, but there is also Sunshine, and I know Heartland and the Memphis Area Golden Retriever rescue also have a support system here and will send dogs north to new (approved) homes. Expect to be grilled by all of these rescues, as they really do want you to be these dogs very last home...


----------



## Mollytig (Sep 6, 2019)

*Golden rescue adoption*

I am interested in a young adult or a bit older. I was wondering what the thoughts are on the Golden’s that are coming from overseas (China, Turkey, etc)? Are there any issues, concerns, medical issues????? Thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mollytig said:


> I am interested in a young adult or a bit older. I was wondering what the thoughts are on the Golden’s that are coming from overseas (China, Turkey, etc)? Are there any issues, concerns, medical issues????? Thank you!


Do you belong to the FB Group that lists the Organization(s) and dogs being brought in?

You can contact members in this group that have adopted and also the group for more info.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mollytig said:


> I am interested in a young adult or a bit older. I was wondering what the thoughts are on the Golden’s that are coming from overseas (China, Turkey, etc)? Are there any issues, concerns, medical issues????? Thank you!


Well, for one thing they are bringing over diseases to our dogs over here because the people running the rescues are in a rush to make $$$$ off the dogs and they don't care what they are bringing over with the dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The GR Rescues that are part of the GRCA National Rescue Committee and are bringing in dogs from other Countries, have strict protocols they are following.

ETA: No idea how groups that are not part of the GRCA Rescue Committee what their procedures are. 

If you're considering adopting a dog from another Country, I would recommend going through one of the GR Rescues that are part of the GRCA National Rescue Committee.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

YGRR (already mentioned in another post) is approved as a quarantine site for dogs coming in from overseas (Turkey, China, Egypt). These are expensive rescues, between the cost of travel and managing the significant medical issues that these dogs often present with due to abuse. The cost to the adopter is a fraction of the expense to the shelter. They also rescue domestic goldens and have been in around since 1985. I would completely trust their process with caring for and placement of dogs. Their homing of dogs is thorough and thoughtful. They require a structured home visit, phone interview, and an extensive application. They are have placed close to 6000 dogs since 1985.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

https://mailchi.mp/855ad584e19e/grc...GjR8vCv5J7M3AiPQOE0BMDiamzBXXK4DnggD79KO1cEg0

FYI

The GRCA has long been an advocate of rescuing purebred Golden Retrievers. When formal breed rescues developed, the hope was always that someday rescue would no longer be necessary. Due to the promotion of responsible breeding practices and the efficiency of breed-specific rescue, the last decade has seen a steady decline in Goldens in need of rescue.

Faced with not enough dogs for available homes, Golden rescues began admitting Golden Retriever crosses and dogs from other parts of the country. As the number of Goldens requiring rescue continued to dwindle, some of the rescue groups operating under the auspices of GRCA's National Rescue Committee began actively importing dogs from countries with health standards not equivalent to our own. This is a trend among many rescue groups, not just those focused on Goldens.

Rabies, brucellosis, canine influenza, leptospirosis and other diseases have all entered the U.S. as a result of incomplete vetting, questionable documentation, lack of quarantine and acceptance of dogs with unknown histories. In addition, some dogs with poor temperaments have been imported. These practices place our resident dogs and volunteers at risk.
The U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) has released a key report finding that over a million dogs are imported into the U.S. each year. Less than one percent are subject to thorough health screenings that ensure they are healthy and free of disease before entering the U.S. This report represents a critical first step in the process to update the current statutory and regulatory framework for dog imports to ensure animal and public health is protected.
Diseased dogs post multiple threats:
to the imported dog
to the volunteers and veterinarians who come into contact with those infected dogs
to the other dogs currently at the facility
to the other dogs in the community
to the public in the community
to the other animals in the ecosystem


The GRCA views this as a public health concern that is quickly turning into a public health crisis for both dogs and people. We cannot condone these irresponsible and dangerous practices. The current federal laws applicable to importation are archaic and easily evaded with practices calculated to circumvent them. The GRCA supports stringent vetting and quarantine procedures as well as federal legislation to protect the canine, human and wildlife populations that are placed at risk by the current importation practices.

Golden Retrievers are popular because people fell in love with dogs from responsible breeders who breed to the standard, including the famous Golden temperament. The dedication of good breeders is responsible for both reducing the incidence of disease and preserving the breed qualities the public treasures. Populating our country with imported dogs that may look like Goldens, but do not display the characteristics responsible breeders try so hard to maintain is in conflict with the mission of the GRCA and the future of our breed.

Until standards and safeguards are in place to prevent the spread of disease and protect our animal and human populations, the GRCA will oppose importation from at-risk countries by rescue groups. Traditional rescue groups that work as a safety net for domestic Goldens in need and do not engage in international importation will do so with the GRCA's endorsement and thanks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

People who stay at home and don't really do anything with their dogs at all don't realize how much of a panic that the dog flu caused in the dog world a couple years ago especially as dogs were dying very quickly after showing symptoms. That disease is believed to have been brought over here with some rescue dogs from Korea and likely spread through day care or boarding facilities.

That flu changed a lot of things at vets across the country - and literally any cough or sneeze from your dog sent people into a huge panic. 

There's still a high level of alert and concern about more diseases showing up thanks to dogs being rushed into the country and sold ASAP to people wanting to purchase a rescue dog. And it's not just diseases being carried by the dogs, but it's new species of ticks riding in on dogs and carrying brand new TBD's!

Bless people's hearts for wanting to fix problems around the world, but they need better quarantine measures particularly considering the volume of boutique rescue right now.

http://www.naiaonline.org/articles/...wbMk51n4X9eU1Ps#sthash.aejBiVh3.byGM9kF7.dpbs


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I got a beautiful GR, Marla, from Peri29 in Istanbul, Turkey. She is checked by the vet including a heart work up and the shot records are up to date for the passport. Peri29 is very thorough with the potential dog to be adopted and I was kept in the loop with everything. Marla is a perfect match for our household and Jonah my other GR is her best friend. Marla is usually keeping an eye on him to see what he is doing.Our only hiccup was the indoor cat but that has completely settled down and everyone gets along beautifully! I would reach out to Peri29 and see if she has a good GR match for you.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

For those who are interested in getting into the weeds on the subject of the importation of dogs it would be wise to read the actual white paper from the USDA.

Link: http://www.naiaonline.org/uploads/WhitePapers/USDA_DogImportReport6-25-2019.pdf

As noted on page ii of executive summary, "The vast majority of these dogs are assumed to be personal pets traveling with or to their owners, based on data concerning the use of dogs in the United States."

Shelters and rescues have nothing to do with individuals who bring their pets back and forth across borders or who travel abroad to bring dogs back for personal pets. 

Reputable shelters/rescues are obtaining permits (page 4). "In 2008, Congress amended the AWA to prohibit the importation, for "resale" purposes, of dogs that are not at least 6 month sold, in good health, and vaccinated. (The term "resale" includes sales, adoptions, and other transfers of ownership or control of imported dogs for more than de minimis consideration.)" In the instance of YGRR, which is the rescue close to where the OP is looking, as I mentioned, they are an official quarantine site. Here is the description of their isolation kennels:

MEDICAL ISOLATION KENNELS

Includes 3 private indoor and outdoor runs with separate air circulation and heating/cooling systems. Proper quarantine procedures are implemented to keep our Goldens happy and healthy. Medically isolated dogs still get individual toys and extra TLC.

It is always problematic to paint groups with a broad brushstroke. Just as there are a continuum of breeders from sterling to mercenary, the same holds true for rescue organizations. 

The responsible buyer (as many rightly preach on this forum) should check the breeder or rescue carefully before committing to a dog. The intelligent consumer will serve to winnow out the bad apples while supporting the availability of healthy domestic lines of goldens, and foreign goldens who also deserve a loving home and a happy life.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Again, please review the statement from GRCA which was released the beginning of last month. That's not something to brush over in favor of an older statement which says what you want to believe.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Much a I love goldens my personal opinion is that all foreign importation of any dog breed/mix for the purpose of rescue should stop immediately. I can't remember where I read it (probably NAIA) but last year alone there were over 1 million "rescue" dogs imported to the US-less than 1% of which were subject to quarantine procedures to insure health. I very much think that animals rights organizations such as PETA, HSUS and ASPCA are all for these imports because they want to villainize all breeders and guilt trip people into "adopt don't shop." They also don't give two cents whether the foreign imports are bringing in new diseases because they don't give two cents about animals period. It would work right into their agenda to have some foreign disease come and wipe out all our dogs-they'd be that much closer to their goal of ending animal ownership. I don't have a problem with people wanting to rescue dogs, but you can't (and even shouldn't) rescue every dog everywhere; and if you do, it needs to be far better regulated than it is to insure the current US dog (or animals in general) population remains free of foreign disease. I think it is great that we have a shortage of "rescue dogs" in America! All these rescues who said they can't wait for the day they can close because there are no more dogs to rescue? Well, why aren't they doing that?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

The link posted to the Department of Agriculture Dog Importation Report is dated 6/25/19. This is the report that was used to generate the information on the GRCA site. I know of nothing more current.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Careless rescue importation exposes people to zoonotic disease | NAIA Official Blog <- This was posted as of July 2019, same organization.


The statement from GRCA which I copy pasted on the previous page was released early November.

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/ar...DTIl7w_qTX_n7_JZSXOns0zk1jgFxBrKJ7pCXnJHnPVNA <= Likewise, this was posted as of Sept 2019

Basically scroll down on the link for the GRCA statement read the links provided as reasons for their stance. And a lot of that is the tip of the iceberg. 

Go into the dog groups on FB and there's a lot of information available.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

The National Rescue Committee which operates within the GRCA has sent the attached open letter to the board of the GRCA. It has been co-signed by over 50 reputable golden retriever rescue organizations across the United States. I hope this informs the conversation.


----------

